# Epdm?



## karmalost (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello, I run a metal roofing business in Texas for the past 2 years and it supports my family well. I frequent a restaurant and the owner asked me if I could help them with a few leaks in their roof. Well like I said I do metal roofs and all these building are old and have a white sealant, so I need some help. I was looking at a Liquid EPDM Rubber sealant to do their whole roof with. We had already degreased and cleaned the roof off, my guys are pressure washing it right now.. So my question is will these sealant work and is there anything else, prep wise, that I need to do before applying the sealant.. Thanks Guys


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

Man, you are setting yourself up for failure here. The sealant may fix the problem and then again it might not. You may need to put a new membrane roof on and you nave no experience at it. Good luck with it. Hope it works out.

Todd
Emerald State


----------



## RVCoatings (Mar 23, 2017)

Yes, Liquid EPDM Rubber sealant will work. EPDMCoatings LLC is the best choice for you. Hope it will work. Thanks


----------

